# CM7 Battery Life Fix?



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sure he is, but is cvpcs aware of this problem? My phone idle, cell standby and android system are peaking pretty high on battery use. I noticed very, very poor life with CM so unfortunately I'm going back to Apex. I really hope it is fixed, because my phone has never been smoother. Any feedback appreciated!


----------



## PJ. (Jun 15, 2011)

Weird, I'm the exact opposite.

I've been off charge since 1pm and it's around 30% now, and that's with heavy use the last 3-4 hours. Of course, I have a OC profile set to 400mhz when the screen is off.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't noticed decreased battery life, but the stats are definitely not right:

View attachment 161


From CM7 on my DX


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

its beta for a reason, certain features not working right will result in a crappy battery life. Most cm7 ports start out with terrible battery life and it drastically improves with each release.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

mine looks the same way fc127... its a beta guys.. can't expect perfection on the first try. CVPCS has put a lot of hard work into it and once it's at nightly status the fixes will start blowing in... jus gotta be patient and carry your charger with you for time being..


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

i never meant to seem unappreciative, i know it's beta, i was just simply wondering if it was just me.


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Returner said:


> i never meant to seem unappreciative, i know it's beta, i was just simply wondering if it was just me.


I've noticed the same thing (the idle and standby specifically), and I've been looking around to see if any headway in figuring out a workaround has been made. Honestly I don't think the life is any different, but the reports seem funky. Trying battery calibration from the market to see if a clean log will turn anything up. Will see, can only wait and hope for the best. Cvpcs and the rest have been busting ass to get this going, and I for one love them for it.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Krymsyn said:


> I've noticed the same thing (the idle and standby specifically), and I've been looking around to see if any headway in figuring out a workaround has been made. Honestly I don't think the life is any different, but the reports seem funky. Trying battery calibration from the market to see if a clean log will turn anything up. Will see, can only wait and hope for the best. Cvpcs and the rest have been busting ass to get this going, and I for one love them for it.


I've been playing with CM7 for a few days now myself, and after a Battery Calibration and stuff too, I'm not convinced battery life itself is actually different. My bat stats are also reporting insanely high cell standby, but my phone doesn't really seem to be dying any more quickly (except for the fact that I've been playing with it constantly because I've been like SHINY CM7, I think my screen on time yesterday was like 3 hours and 45 minutes) but I'll keep up with it and report back again. I'm home for the summer and have no summer classes, so I haven't been using it at my university and it's hard to get an accurate picture of what I would get with normal daily mileage right now. I've also been mostly on wifi. Still, I've been fine making it through 12 hours. I just flashed it on my husband's phone as well (he wants to try it out) and he has the normal BH5X battery (I have the extended version) so we'll see how it plays with his.

I'm trying to keep in mind too, that the reporting stats might be a little wonky. If they are, and battery life is pretty much normal comparatively speaking, the "horrible battery life" that some people (not really on this forum) have been reporting might be related to just the shiny newness of playing with CM7. That's assuming that the system isn't reporting the battery properly, or it's just reporting it differently. Will have to see!


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont know i'm back on my Apex rc2 build and i'm at 25hrs average use with 40% left. on cm7 my batt was at 30% after 12 hours. i hope it's fixable :/. i miss cm7 already but i just can't justify leaving behind an extra 12hours of life


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Returner said:


> i dont know i'm back on my Apex rc2 build and i'm at 25hrs average use with 40% left. on cm7 my batt was at 30% after 12 hours. i hope it's fixable :/. i miss cm7 already but i just can't justify leaving behind an extra 12hours of life


Out of curiosity, what's your screen on time? I'm on apex atm until cvpcs get's the camera & video playback sorted, but not getting battery anything like that lol


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

My Solution to battery life issues: 
1. Keep phone on charger at nite while sleeping
2. Keep phone on charger when driving
3. Keep phone on charger when sitting around the house doing nothing

The only time I worry about battery life is when I'm using my phone for golf GPS ( which I'll find out about tomorrow @ 7:30am.







)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lilxman (Jun 16, 2011)

is that good for your battery's life in the long run?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

im in the middle of testing a fix(or a way to get increased life).

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?903-TESTING-New-install-method-for-nightlies


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

lilxman said:


> is that good for your battery's life in the long run?


It's better to keep your phone plugged in than it is to run the battery life down. The more often you drain your battery to zero, the faster your battery will stop holding a charge.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

echonaut said:


> It's better to keep your phone plugged in than it is to run the battery life down. The more often you drain your battery to zero, the faster your battery will stop holding a charge.


Agreed. And I use your method of simply plugging it in whenever Im near a source which is often enough between home and the car. I can understand battery life is an issue for people who spend most of the day outdoors, but if you don't there is usually an electrical outlet or usb port around. From what I've read about the Li-ion batteries they cannot be "overcharged " or have memory issues so they can not be plugged in too much. And although it's reasonable to let it get down to zero once a month or so, it is harmful to do so repeatedly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya my battery life is fine...and all i do is wipe dalvik and update to the newest nightly ever night. and sometimes charge fully and wipe batt stats


----------



## gskellig (Jun 7, 2011)

The way *most* lithium batteries work is the closer to 0% your average discharge is, the less cycles your battery life will last.
Example: Your battery will be able to go from 100% to 40% 1000 times before it's considered "dead" (less than 50% of original capacity), OR it can go from 100% to 50% 1200 times, or 100% to 60% 1400 times, etc. (Just an example, not real numbers).

Also, if you're looking for battery savings check out the Auto-Brightness write up. which is AMAZING.


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

My battery fix for cm7: SSX 2.0 by ChevyNo1


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

bafish said:


> My battery fix for cm7: SSX 2.0 by ChevyNo1


SSX is alright. I still prefer CM7 and riding the nightly train. It's a blast to see how things develop day by day. Battery life has been nothing but awesome for me on CM7 while running ultra low voltage, imoseyon tweaks, and the screen brightness settings in the previous post. Last night, I was at 51% after over 15 hours and 1 hour and 22 minutes of display time. If I didn't charge my phone due to needing a full charge today, I would've easily hit over 24 hours on one charge. Heck, stock didn't even do that for me.

I'm not knocking SSX in any shape or form. It's a great ROM, much like APEX, Liberty, DSX, and others. To each their own, but recommending switching ROMs when someone is clearly asking for a battery fix for CM7 isn't a fix, it's a replacement.


----------



## marcfogel (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> SSX is alright. I still prefer CM7 and riding the nightly train. It's a blast to see how things develop day by day. Battery life has been nothing but awesome for me on CM7 while running ultra low voltage, imoseyon tweaks, and the screen brightness settings in the previous post. Last night, I was at 51% after over 15 hours and 1 hour and 22 minutes of display time. If I didn't charge my phone due to needing a full charge today, I would've easily hit over 24 hours on one charge. Heck, stock didn't even do that for me.
> 
> I'm not knocking SSX in any shape or form. It's a great ROM, much like APEX, Liberty, DSX, and others. To each their own, but recommending switching ROMs when someone is clearly asking for a battery fix for CM7 isn't a fix, it's a replacement.


What app are you using for ultra low voltage?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

So I have discovered an issue with the battery. So far I have not been able to diagnose what causes it, but I am not convinced it is related to the Cell Standby and Phone Idle. I don't find them to be any higher than ApeX. I believe that these appear comparatively higher to stock, because the blur framework and other bloat uses more battery and therefore reduces the percentages of Cell Standby and Phone Idle and makes them appear to use less battery on stock.

Here is the issue I have discovered. Using CPU Spy, I have noticed that sometimes the phone does not utilize the Deep Sleep state at all. All day today my phone did not use it. I rebooted a little bit ago once I noticed this, and now it is going into Deep Sleep again. I can't find an app that is using excessive CPU or setting wake lock to keep it active, so it seems that it may be a ROM bug.

Now, all that said, I am still getting excellent battery life. Even today, with the phone not going into Deep Sleep at all, I was at ~12 hours with about 30 emails, 20 min calls, 20 texts, Twitter and FB on 30 min, no battery saving features enabled (wifi sleep or disabling of sync/data), and maybe an hour of music and I still had 68% remaining. This is fairly close to what I was getting on ApeX 2.0 and nearly twice that of stock 596 and it spent all day idling at 300MHz. All of this is at the stock clock and voltage.

Edit: Forgot to mention this was happening on nightly 17 and 18. Currently on 18.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

marcfogel said:


> What app are you using for ultra low voltage?


I use Jrummy's Android Overclock app. You can find it on the market.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

On xda, there's a tasker profile that puts your phone into deep sleep. Might be worth checking out and comparing.


----------



## wurgy (Jul 6, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> I use Jrummy's Android Overclock app. You can find it on the market.


Just a quick question on overclock apps though I'm using QuickClock Advanced. Any chance you've tried it and how it be compared to the Jrummy's?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

wurgy said:


> Just a quick question on overclock apps though I'm using QuickClock Advanced. Any chance you've tried it and how it be compared to the Jrummy's?


Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to check out QuickClock Advanced since I can't justify spending money on another overclock app. I may try it out eventually, but Android Overclock handles everything I need it to since I just use the preset settings.


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

wurgy said:


> Just a quick question on overclock apps though I'm using QuickClock Advanced. Any chance you've tried it and how it be compared to the Jrummy's?


I've used both and I really like QCA since it calculates everything based on your own phone's performance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

airmaxx23 said:


> I've used both and I really like QCA since it calculates everything based on your own phone's performance.


That feature really caught my eye. Alas, I'm caught in a dilemma between getting Tasker or QuickClock Advanced.  I'm really leaning toward Tasker though since it's just amazing.


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

I really like Quick Clock Advanced since it calculates the numbers for your specific phone. And, now you can set on boot, so there's no need for another ocing app.


----------



## rattlehead (Jun 22, 2011)

The battery life issue also caused me to revert to rooted stock gingerbread but I absolutely loved the speed and features of CM7. I tried underclocking, battery calibration etc. etc. but I never could get my phone to the level of making it through a normal eight hour workday on one charge.
Once this issue has been fixed I'm sure I will go back to CM7. For a beta release rom cm7 is an incredible piece of work.


----------



## wurgy (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the OC'ing Apps. Been ROM surfing alot and there always seems to be a couple "you must buy these" apps and getting sick of throwing $10 to $20 away since they rarely seem to work with other stuff.

Just flashed nightly 21 and have a full charge. Time to see if all bees changes did anything.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

